# he's huge! how much bigger will he get?!



## vizslarunner (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok so, tucker is now 5.5 months and he is already 47 lbs and 22 inches tall. I know the breed stats say 22-25 inches tall and 45-65 lbs. Is tucker going to be a monster Vizsla? 

where were other people size wise at 6 months?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I think so. ;D Cooper is 10 months old and about the same size!


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow! Yeah, Darwin is 9 months, about 22 in, and weighs less than Tucker


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like youll have a hulk on your hands ;D one of our breeders studs was 65 lbs, largest one he had even seen too! Was just born that way.


----------



## vizslarunner (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh boy, I think I am, both of tuckers parents were around 60-65 lbs. so I guess I'm not surprised if he gains another 20 lbs, but I'm starting to worry that he's gonna be even bigger than his parents. I guess only time will tell. He's a good dog anyway, so I guess I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow. That's a big boy. Holley's dad was 60lbs fully grown and we thought he was big. Good luck to you.


----------



## vizslarunner (Oct 20, 2010)

just as long as he's not a 90 pounder like Moose I think I'm doing alright!


----------

